# Best Single Coil RTA's



## regularvapeguy (6/6/18)

Hey Everyone, 

I've been collecting a couple of single coil RTA's over the last few months and I've narrowed my favorites down to the following list.

1) Zeus RTA: frendly to build on, no leaking and great flavor. 
2) Ammit RTA: great flavor but leaks if wicking is done wrong
3) Pharaoh RTA: amazing all around but too little air flow. 

I'm looking for the best of the best. Does anyone have any recommendations of an amazing single coil RTA I might be missing out on. 

I've tried the Mage GTA, Serpent mini and the Wotofo Viper. 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

I have tested nearly every RTA High-End and Normal known to man. The best all round and practical RTA is the Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (6/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome back @Viper_SA! Personally, I would get a Dvarw DL RTA.
> 
> If you need a heavy nic hit then the Nic Salt Pod systems maybe what you are after but for me they are just way to powerful a nic hit.





regularvapeguy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been collecting a couple of single coil RTA's over the last few months and I've narrowed my favorites down to the following list.
> 
> ...



Wotofo Viper?! Why wasn't I told?!!!! Will have to google immediately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/6/18)




----------



## regularvapeguy (6/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Wotofo Viper?! Why wasn't I told?!!!! Will have to google immediately



You should try it, it's really good I just don't like the post style. It doesn't allow for big beefy coils


----------



## regularvapeguy (6/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tested nearly every RTA High-End and Normal known to man. The best all round and practical RTA is the Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 134450


The issue is the price bracket with this one. It doesn't seem like an rta I would enjoy. Is this not more a MTL device


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

regularvapeguy said:


> The issue is the price bracket with this one. It doesn't seem like an rta I would enjoy. Is this not more a MTL device



The price is well worth it... and there are two versions. The Dvarw DL and the Dvarw MTL.

If you like the Zeus then you will LOVE the Dvarw! If I could only have one RTA then it would be the Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

+1 on the Dvarw. I have the MTL and it is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (6/6/18)

I will throw my 2c in for the OBS Engine Nano. Great vape and a solid little tank. Decent deck, no-leak top airflow, and a decent juice capacity. Wish they were still current as they have gotten hard to find. Sure they are not Dvarw standards (nothing beats the Dvarw overall imho), but definitely well worth it in the standard-end bracket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> +1 on the Dvarw. I have the MTL and it is great.



I'm split between the Dvarw and the Skyline.  grateful to have both and not have to choose 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm split between the Dvarw and the Skyline.  grateful to have both and not have to choose
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Both great, but the Dvarw is less fuss for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> Both great, but the Dvarw is less fuss for me.



True @Andre - but life is tough here in Nigeria - I'm used to suffer for the rewards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> Both great, but the Dvarw is less fuss for me.



100% @Andre. The Skyline is still the king of flavour but the Dvarw is very close and way more practical. I pretty much only use Dvarw‘s now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/6/18)

Hi @Rob Fisher - so would you recommend that the process to obtain a Silver Stainless Steel Dvarw DL RTA would be to go through their website or do they have specific outlets. 

Thank you Rob and look forward to your comments.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - so would you recommend that the process to obtain a Silver Stainless Steel Dvarw DL RTA would be to go through their website or do they have specific outlets.
> 
> Thank you Rob and look forward to your comments.



Voodoo Vapour aka @Zeki Hilmi brings in batches from time to time. DHL from Hungary is very expensive for one RTA and post takes forever. I would say give Zeki a shout.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

Great thread !

For me so far the Skyline has the best flavour on fruity menthols of the RTAs Ive tried. Purity of flavour and crispness.

Its just its small capacity lets it down so you have to refill more often and refilling is a bit more work than a simple open up and squirt juice in


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/18)

I'm very happy with the Zeus single coil. I just wish it had a bit more juice capacity. I vape half a tank in one session, so it's out of the question to use it as a driving tank.


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/18)

Another vote for the Dvarw. Does not get any better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (7/6/18)

Dvarw's are sold out as far as I know


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Dvarw's are sold out as far as I know



Probably because they always sell out fast but if there is enough interest @Zeki Hilmi will bring in another batch I'm sure.


----------



## Pixstar (7/6/18)

Freedom RTA.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/18)

regularvapeguy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been collecting a couple of single coil RTA's over the last few months and I've narrowed my favorites down to the following list.
> 
> ...



For me best DL atty single coil is still the serpent mini 22 aka SM22 .
Small atty + small chamber/chimney= great flavour.

Only 1 problem , you have to find one 2nd hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> For me best DL atty single coil is still the serpent mini 22 aka SM22 .
> Small atty + small chamber/chimney= great flavour.
> 
> Only 1 problem , you have to find one 2nd hand.



I just pif'd two of them. Never got the flavor right and the airflow was too restrictive for me. The SM25 will stay put though, great tank in its own right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I just pif'd two of them. Never got the flavor right and the airflow was too restrictive for me. The SM25 will stay put though, great tank in its own right.



Shows how diffrent everyone is I rate the SM22 over the 25.

If you didn't like the SM22 I would say try a Dvarw first before you buy it cause my personal opinion the SM22 is on Par with the Dvarw DL.


----------



## Pixstar (7/6/18)

In my experience, I have found that in order to test a tank’s flavour porential, one must use dessert/bakery flavours.
Most of the tanks I have experienced taste good (some better than others) with fruit/menthol/ice flavours, but less of them shine with dessert/bakery profiles.
My 2c, my experience...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar (7/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> For me best DL atty single coil is still the serpent mini 22 aka SM22 .
> Small atty + small chamber/chimney= great flavour.
> 
> Only 1 problem , you have to find one 2nd hand.


Enjoy my SM22 too. I regret piffing a brand new one to a client not long ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably because they always sell out fast but if there is enough interest @Zeki Hilmi will bring in another batch I'm sure.


Thanks Rob, Yes if there is enough people I can bring in another batch but I will need 10 to make it worthwhile with shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (7/6/18)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Thanks Rob, Yes if there is enough people I can bring in another batch but I will need 10 to make it worthwhile with shipping.



@Imo_B @Irfaan Ebrahim @Ahmed 44

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/6/18)

Amir said:


> @Imo_B @Irfaan Ebrahim @Ahmed 44


Please send me a PM as this is not the correct forum for me to take orders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (7/6/18)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Please send me a PM as this is not the correct forum for me to take orders.



These aren't orders... These are names of people who need to see this thread because they might be interested in the Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imo_B (8/6/18)

Thanks @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/6/18)

I am still in love with my KYLIN MINI. Been happy since day one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/6/18)

Subtank Mini?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (8/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Subtank Mini?



I started on the subtank mini and back then it was amazing!

Then the toptank came out and it was a game changer for me...


----------



## Silver (8/6/18)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Please send me a PM as this is not the correct forum for me to take orders.



@Zeki Hilmi , if you havent done so already, why dont you start a thread in your VooDoo Vapour subforum to take orders for the Dvarw


----------



## Stosta (8/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I started on the subtank mini and back then it was amazing!
> 
> Then the toptank came out and it was a game changer for me...


I still use mine on a daily basis, I love the way Red Pill tastes in it. Not sure if it's nostalgia I taste or genuine flavour though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (8/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I still use mine on a daily basis, I love the way Red Pill tastes in it. Not sure if it's nostalgia I taste or genuine flavour though!



I managed to destroy the screws on both of mine, that's when I migrated to RDA's.

I've got the Savour RTA which has just been delivered to my house. So later on I'll hopefully have something constructive to add to the conversation here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (8/6/18)

Have an Ammit 25 and it's a great tank, just having an issue with condensation at the bottom of the tank.
Had the Zeus, just could not get the great flavour everyone is raving about. Flavour did not pop nearly as good as the Ammit 25.
Got a Kylin Mini and boy did it surprise me, flavour is even better than the Ammit 25. A bit on the noisy side as far as airflow goes, but still a very satisfying vape.

I want to know what are peoples thoughts regarding the Augvape Intake? Apparently similar to the Zeus in it taking top airflow and channeling it as bottom airflow?


----------



## Bulldog (8/6/18)

I am enjoying the Intake, Day 4 now and have not put it down. I am getting the same or perhaps better flavour than my Kylin Mini which I really enjoy. The build and filling is a breeze but my favourite of all is that in the 4 days I have not had so much as a drop of leakage. With the Kylin I would have to have my tissue to dab the airflow holes every now and again, especially when wick is on second day. Hope this helps, I am thinking of getting a second one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Zeki Hilmi , if you havent done so already, why dont you start a thread in your VooDoo Vapour subforum to take orders for the Dvarw


Will do now

Reactions: Like 2


----------

